# Try this one !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.cci-ammunition.com/game/default.htm


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty cool Don--- I got 56 points first time up and I have an old slow mangy mouse.lol.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

YoungDon what was your first score and your best? My first was 58


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I only got 50, play was then stopped for the day!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I did 52 then a 36, I came back later and scored 66, I need a larger objective on my mouse.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Darn PD i scored 50 just now--first time ----Bet I'll be playing this into the weeeeeeeeeeeeee hrs_---SB-----this is fun*


----------

